# Virginia Open Spring 2015 - April 11th



## Sessinator (Feb 24, 2015)

Very happy to announce that there will be another Virginia competition this spring!  

*Virginia Open* *Spring 2015*

Date: Saturday, April 11, 2015
Location: University of Virginia (Charlottesville, Virginia)

Events: 
2x2
3x3
4x4
3x3 One-Handed
3x3 Blindfolded
Pyraminx
Skewb

For more information: http://www.cubingusa.com/virginiaspring2015/index.php

/gethyped


----------



## Aussie (Feb 24, 2015)

That's really close to Tennessee! I probably would of considered it, but it has no big cubes. D:


----------



## Amress (Feb 24, 2015)

I may actually try doing blind if I go.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 24, 2015)

VA hype


----------



## Sessinator (Mar 8, 2015)

Online registration ends one month from today! 

Also, TheCubicle will be generously providing some prizes for the competition!


----------



## thinkium (Mar 8, 2015)

I cannot wait until this competition, but how do I sign up?


----------



## Sessinator (Mar 8, 2015)

To begin your sign up, head on over to the *registration page* and fill out all the necessary information. If it is your first competition, skip filling out the WCA ID section of the registration form (since you won't have one until after you compete). 

Once you have filled out that information, you need to make sure that you pay the registration fee via PayPal (which also gives an option for you to pay with a card if you do not have a PayPal account). After you have filled out both the registration form and have paid the registration fee online, your registration is complete!


----------



## Sessinator (Mar 19, 2015)

Limited time offer...

If you are interested in getting a Virginia Open shirt, you can message me or reach me through the contact page on the competition website by this Sunday night latest (3/22) and we can go through the necessary steps to reserve a t-shirt for you in time for the competition.

Also, less than 3 weeks left to register!


----------



## obelisk477 (Mar 19, 2015)

Sessinator said:


> Limited time offer...
> 
> If you are interested in getting a Virginia Open shirt, you can message me or reach me through the contact page on the competition website by this Sunday night latest (3/22) and we can go through the necessary steps to reserve a t-shirt for you in time for the competition.
> 
> Also, less than 3 weeks left to register!



What will the price be


----------



## Sessinator (Mar 20, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> What will the price be



$15!


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 21, 2015)

Sessinator said:


> Limited time offer...
> 
> If you are interested in getting a Virginia Open shirt, you can message me or reach me through the contact page on the competition website by this Sunday night latest (3/22) and we can go through the necessary steps to reserve a t-shirt for you in time for the competition.
> 
> Also, less than 3 weeks left to register!



Virginia Open shirt or UVA Cube Club shirt? Also, have y'all picked a final design?


----------



## Sessinator (Mar 21, 2015)

Ickathu said:


> Virginia Open shirt or UVA Cube Club shirt? Also, have y'all picked a final design?



It's a Virginia Open shirt! I can message you what it'll look like.


----------



## Sessinator (Apr 1, 2015)

There's one week left to pre-register! 

(no joke)


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 2, 2015)

Attending! DDDd


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 5, 2015)

Goals before most people show up 
2x2- N/A
3x3- Sub-16 Average Sub-13 Single
4x4- Sub-1:30 Average (1:25 hopefully) Sub-1:20 Single
3x3 OH- Sub-30 Average Sub-25 Single
Skewb- Sub-10 Average Sub-9 Single


----------



## Sessinator (Apr 8, 2015)

Today is the last day to pre-register! 
If you decide to register on the day of the competition, we reserve the right to limit the number of events you may compete in. Given that we have more than the usual amount of competitors registered, it is best to pre-register tonight if you want to ensure that you will be able to compete in the events you desire to compete in!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 9, 2015)

Hyyyyyyype

Goals:

Drive to the comp with killing someone.
Not get lost while driving.
Get a BLD success.
PB OH avg5.
Win 3x3.

Wow I have low expectations for this comp.

EDIT: supposed to have been without, oops


----------



## DanpHan (Apr 9, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> Drive to the comp with killing someone.



wut


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 9, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> wut



Out of all the typos I could've made...


----------



## Cubeologist (Apr 9, 2015)

See you all there!


----------



## Skullush (Apr 9, 2015)

Podium predictions:
http://goo.gl/forms/IGM4tVB5H3


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 10, 2015)

Cubeologist said:


> See you all there!




YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## obelisk477 (Apr 10, 2015)

Goals: speedcubin


----------



## Sessinator (Apr 10, 2015)

Less than 24 hours away! 

Goals:
-Run the competition efficiently 
-Have fun (!) 
-3x3: lol
-BLD: success


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 10, 2015)

Sessinator said:


> Less than 24 hours away!
> 
> Goals:
> -Run the competition efficiently
> ...



xD


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 10, 2015)

Wish I was coming. Good luck y'all.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 11, 2015)

Is 567 McCormick Road directly near the venue?


----------



## Sessinator (Apr 11, 2015)

According to Google Maps, that address will drop you right behind the venue (you can't drive in front of the venue).



XTowncuber said:


> Wish I was coming. Good luck y'all.



Thanks! Had several cube club members disapointed you didn't sign up haha.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 11, 2015)

Sessinator said:


> According to Google Maps, that address will drop you right behind the venue (you can't drive in front of the venue).
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Had several cube club members disapointed you didn't sign up haha.



Awesome, on my way there currently


----------



## Joey VOV (Apr 12, 2015)

I've never done this before but
Did you know...
fun box?
ONE JOB?
They sell chainsaws at gas stations in the middle of bum******* Maryland?
Nobody cares about fixing payphones?
Impulse Love?
We got Rickrolled in 2015?
I used to be good at skewb?
Kobe failed skewb again, but still got sub 6?
Andy can't even sub-andy?
I got sub-andy?
Corey got sub-andy?
Kobe got sub-andy?
I fell out of my chair?
So many people got BLD success?
Not many people like milano cookies?
I broke my overall BLD and 4x4 PB right before competing?
I can't handle 5-gum?
"You're using THAT U-perm?
KEATON GOT NR?
Keaton only got 2nd place in OH final?
Andy won OH?
I came in 4th place in 2 events?
Tommy came in 3rd place in 2 events?
Corey like cheesy pickup lines?
Corey doesn't like pickles?
John won the Pick 'em?
Don't take pictures of people's trucks?
If you do, GET OUT OF THERE?
One game can last an entire car ride?
N IS THE WORST LETTER IN THE ALPHABET? 
U is even worse?
Pizz?
SESI RUNS THE BEST COMPETITIONs!?

Hopefully I didn't miss anything.


----------



## Sessinator (Apr 13, 2015)

One of our members took some really nice pictures of the comp! Re-live it yourself.  



Joey VOV said:


> SESI RUNS THE BEST COMPETITIONs!?



Thanks! I guess the bar is set so high now for future competitions. 

DYK...
-Getting bagels on the morning of the competition is clutch?
-People show up really early to the venue?
-You can still get rickrolled in 2015?
-Perhaps some cubers were too young to get the reference?
- Having runners is really efficient if all stations are staffed? 
-Our staff is boss?
-My friends are awesome?
- Eating some bagels was one of my most fond memories of that competition?
-I kind of want a bagel right now?
-Shoelaces untie pretty easily?
-All variations of John should come up at once? 
-People liked our shirts?
-I guess I should sell shirts next time?
-Virginia competitions are fun?
-I feel maxed out on cubing after hosting competitions?
-I’ll probably pick it up again in a few weeks when I’m done with school?


----------



## Berd (Apr 13, 2015)

Cool photos!


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 14, 2015)

Joey VOV said:


> We got Rickrolled in 2015?
> Not many people like milano cookies?
> SESI RUNS THE BEST COMPETITIONs!?



-That was amazing.
-YOU HAD MILANO COOKIES?! I LOVE MILANO COOKIES HOW DID I MISS THIS?
-Very true.


----------



## Skullush (Apr 15, 2015)

Pick 'Em Results.

Also, DYK...
Stopping the timer with your knees results in a +2?
Logos on pyraminx edge stickers are a thing?
Keaton can't scramble pyraminx?
Luke Bryan's voice makes me solve faster?
Natasha Bedingfield's voice makes me solve even faster than that?
My sweetened tea was actually tead sweet?
ZACH GOLDMAN?!
N?!?!


----------

